# Flex or Prime Drivers In Las Vegas, Atlanta, Or Phoenix: Are You Guys Making Money?



## J.Greene (Jan 29, 2017)

Hey guys,


I'm thinking of relocating to either one of those three cities, but before leaving LA, I'd like to know how it is. Do you all get at least one block on a daily basis? Are the addresses far apart from one another? Any information would be great.

As for LA, with Flex you can average at least two blocks a day, four or five days a week. They always seem to have morning shifts available, but if for some reason you can't secure an evening shift, they usually throw out a midday shift. In some instances, you can even work seven days straight and get two shifts a day, but that doesn't happen every week. However, during the holiday season, it was easy to do that every week, earning $882.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

*Are You Guys Making Money?*
Yes, just as a side/supplementary income roughly 25-30% of my total bills!............ doing it for long time but never been dependent on it as other crowd source gigs obviously. Never made even close to what you have made in LA. (only on Christmas though)
*Advice: Do NOT move just to be dependent on this or any other crowd source gig IMO*


----------



## J.Greene (Jan 29, 2017)

FlexDriver said:


> *Are You Guys Making Money?*
> Yes, just as a side/supplementary income roughly 25-30% of my total bills!............ doing it for long time but never been dependent on it as other crowd source gigs obviously. Never made even close to what you have made in LA. (only on Christmas though)
> *Advice: Do NOT move just to be dependent on this or any other crowd source gig IMO*


Thanks for the advice. Are you in one of those three cities?


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Phoenix is over-saturated with drivers, the only way you can get blocks (logistics) is by fishing repeatedly when you think they might drop blocks. I was not able to get any blocks for the last two weeks, but I did pick up a three hour block today and yesterday.

Distance-wise, it varies. You can get a first stop 5-8 miles away or 30 miles away from the warehouse. Total route miles for 4 hour morning blocks are good (tight routing usually), but 3 hour afternoon blocks (same day deliveries) route miles can vary widely (10 miles to 30 miles)

The only good thing about Phoenix is that it is flat and a grid, making finding addresses pretty easy.

I would say there isn't enough consistent work to make it worth moving here for it. Like someone else said, it is a good side gig, if and when you can pick up blocks. If you are lucky enough to get good routes, you can make a few bucks. If you get a stinker route, you probably break even. If you get no routes, you make nothing :-\

g


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

J.Greene said:


> Thanks for the advice. Are you in one of those three cities?


Yes indeed!


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

It is pretty easy to get a morning block in Las Vegas. I always work Saturday and Sunday. During the week I can't do a block until 9:30 because I have to take my daughter to school and I live about 30 min from warehouse. Everyday I check and there are usually blocks available at 8:00 or 8:30, occasionally I will get a 9:30 block I can work. We have three hour blocks here. I don't about the availability of blocks later in the day. The blocks here are easy if you don't get stuck around the strip. If I am in the 'burbs, I usually finish in 2-2 1/2 hours.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> Advice: Do NOT move just to be dependent on this or any other crowd source gig IMO


This, I remember a poster who moved from Texas to California for flex then tried to go back to Texas because he was having a rough time. I am glad this is a second job for me


----------



## cyclejoc (Apr 28, 2016)

J.Greene said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm thinking of relocating to either one of those three cities, but before leaving LA, I'd like to know how it is. Do you all get at least one block on a daily basis? Are the addresses far apart from one another? Any information would be great.
> 
> As for LA, with Flex you can average at least two blocks a day, four or five days a week. They always seem to have morning shifts available, but if for some reason you can't secure an evening shift, they usually throw out a midday shift. In some instances, you can even work seven days straight and get two shifts a day, but that doesn't happen every week. However, during the holiday season, it was easy to do that every week, earning $882.


Here in Atlanta we average 2 to 3 blocks a day 7 days a week. There's 3 Warehouses here. Morning blocks start at 9:30 and run up to 7:00pm.


----------



## GuyinVegas (Sep 27, 2016)

J.Greene said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm thinking of relocating to either one of those three cities, but before leaving LA, I'd like to know how it is. Do you all get at least one block on a daily basis? Are the addresses far apart from one another? Any information would be great.
> 
> As for LA, with Flex you can average at least two blocks a day, four or five days a week. They always seem to have morning shifts available, but if for some reason you can't secure an evening shift, they usually throw out a midday shift. In some instances, you can even work seven days straight and get two shifts a day, but that doesn't happen every week. However, during the holiday season, it was easy to do that every week, earning $882.


In Vegas everything is cheaper so in the long run you will make more/and it will go further.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

GuyinVegas said:


> In Vegas everything is cheaper so in the long run you will make more/and it will go further.


LOL not EVERYTHING 
But then I would be off topic


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> LOL not EVERYTHING
> But then I would be off topic


hahaha, good one!


----------



## J.Greene (Jan 29, 2017)

gaj said:


> Phoenix is over-saturated with drivers, the only way you can get blocks (logistics) is by fishing repeatedly when you think they might drop blocks. I was not able to get any blocks for the last two weeks, but I did pick up a three hour block today and yesterday.
> 
> Distance-wise, it varies. You can get a first stop 5-8 miles away or 30 miles away from the warehouse. Total route miles for 4 hour morning blocks are good (tight routing usually), but 3 hour afternoon blocks (same day deliveries) route miles can vary widely (10 miles to 30 miles)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! Phoenix was actually last on my list of places to relocate, so this helped a lot.


----------



## J.Greene (Jan 29, 2017)

tone17 said:


> It is pretty easy to get a morning block in Las Vegas. I always work Saturday and Sunday. During the week I can't do a block until 9:30 because I have to take my daughter to school and I live about 30 min from warehouse. Everyday I check and there are usually blocks available at 8:00 or 8:30, occasionally I will get a 9:30 block I can work. We have three hour blocks here. I don't about the availability of blocks later in the day. The blocks here are easy if you don't get stuck around the strip. If I am in the 'burbs, I usually finish in 2-2 1/2 hours.


Thanks so much. I'm actually considering Vegas or Atlanta.


----------



## J.Greene (Jan 29, 2017)

cyclejoc said:


> Here in Atlanta we average 2 to 3 blocks a day 7 days a week. There's 3 Warehouses here. Morning blocks start at 9:30 and run up to 7:00pm.


Thanks that's good to know. Lately in LA I've only averaged one a day, since February started. Where are the three warehouses located?


----------



## J.Greene (Jan 29, 2017)

GuyinVegas said:


> In Vegas everything is cheaper so in the long run you will make more/and it will go further.


Thanks I'm really thinking about it. LA is really expensive. Do you know about evening shifts?


----------



## marioramirez1973 (Oct 9, 2016)

GuyinVegas said:


> In Vegas everything is cheaper so in the long run you will make more/and it will go further.


Blocks in Vegas are Few and Far between , you can get 1 block a week more if you FISH like crazy . Guys Park in the lot fishing all day .


----------



## cyclejoc (Apr 28, 2016)

J.Greene said:


> Thanks that's good to know. Lately in LA I've only averaged one a day, since February started. Where are the three warehouses located?


The one I work from is in Smyrna. There's also Lawrenceville and Bolton.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

marioramirez1973 said:


> Blocks in Vegas are Few and Far between , you can get 1 block a week more if you FISH like crazy . Guys Park in the lot fishing all day .


That is strange. I check my app every day and get blocks everyday. And I don't Fish. This is just checking my phone in the AM.


----------



## marioramirez1973 (Oct 9, 2016)

tone17 said:


> That is strange. I check my app every day and get blocks everyday. And I don't Fish. This is just checking my phone in the AM.


......Pants on Fire ? -


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

marioramirez1973 said:


> ......Pants on Fire ? -


Only a looser can give such comments, if the man is saying he gets it he gets it, if you have any proof show it to everyone! there are multiple WHs in the cities and the Block situation is very very different within same cities WHs and I am one of the witness!


----------



## marioramirez1973 (Oct 9, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> Only a looser can give such comments, if the man is saying he gets it he gets it, if you have any proof show it to everyone! there are multiple WHs in the cities and the Block situation is very very different within same cities WHs and I am one of the witness!


Again man you sound bitter , is everything Ok.... do you need hug


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

marioramirez1973 said:


> Again man you sound bitter , is everything Ok.... do you need hug


I am always like that, Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## marioramirez1973 (Oct 9, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> I am always like that, Thanks for the kind words!


Always man , always -


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

tone17 said:


> That is strange. I check my app every day and get blocks everyday. And I don't Fish. This is just checking my phone in the AM.


My experience was like Mario's I could get 1 almost every day if I woke up at the correct time. But it did become harder to get consistency


----------



## SeniorSage (Feb 23, 2017)

tone17 said:


> It is pretty easy to get a morning block in Las Vegas. I always work Saturday and Sunday. During the week I can't do a block until 9:30 because I have to take my daughter to school and I live about 30 min from warehouse. Everyday I check and there are usually blocks available at 8:00 or 8:30, occasionally I will get a 9:30 block I can work. We have three hour blocks here. I don't about the availability of blocks later in the day. The blocks here are easy if you don't get stuck around the strip. If I am in the 'burbs, I usually finish in 2-2 1/2 hours.


When are the 8:00-8:30 blocks normally posted? Here in Phoenix I have not yet discovered a consistent pattern for when blocks are posted. Also, I was wondering where are the Flex FC's are in Vegas


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

SeniorSage said:


> When are the 8:00-8:30 blocks normally posted? Here in Phoenix I have not yet discovered a consistent pattern for when blocks are posted. Also, I was wondering where are the Flex FC's are in Vegas


There is 2 one for logistics by town square. And the other for prime now off of post Rd


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

we are suppose to get flex in my area soon but what are blocks???? and how much do you make like if they give you 3 boxes to deliver to 3 different houses?


----------

